# tinctorius azureus don't seem happy



## Matty101 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello everyone

I have got my first 2 Tinctorius Azureus and for the first few days they where very energetic exploring the tank and feeding like crazy I am dusting all flies with repashy calcium plus and have vitamin a repashy powder for once a week. the temp is always 65 to 67 and the humidity is 80 to 90 between misting. For a week now I haven't seen one of the frogs and the other is hiding in a nut shell and I never see it eat even when I pour them right next to him and they are right in front of them still no interest there is loads of springtails and gnats in the tank.

I am just worried as there is now loads of fruit flies in the tank and they don't seem like they are being eaten at all am I just being impatient and they are just settling in or should I do something now.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

If you're giving Repashy Vitamin A once a week you'll want to stop that immediately. That's a once a month supplement.

The tank itself doesn't promote a lot of bold behavior IMO. Lot of open ground in the middle with a bright light coming down. Frogs will be shy to begin with the first week or so, add in the open space just adds to the stress. Same goes for an abundance of flies. If there's a significant amount left over, don't add more.


----------



## Matty101 (Mar 8, 2021)

bssknox said:


> If you're giving Repashy Vitamin A once a week you'll want to stop that immediately. That's a once a month supplement.
> 
> The tank itself doesn't promote a lot of bold behavior IMO. Lot of open ground in the middle with a bright light coming down. Frogs will be shy to begin with the first week or so, add in the open space just adds to the stress. Same goes for an abundance of flies. If there's a significant amount left over, don't add more.


Ah well good thing I have only given it once. now that worries me as the guy In the shop suggested that I give it every Friday. I will make more cover for them ASAP as I can see what you mean actually, think I need some larger plants.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Also, 65-67, while safe, is on the cooler end and frogs tend to be less active in cooler temps. My tanks in the spring and summer hover around 72 at the bottom and a little warmer up top.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

You can add a bit of banana to the tank, and then you will see how many excess flies you really have.

Give them sometime to settle in! 

Also agree regarding the VitA, I would go one step further and say that Vit A is probably not needed as a standalone supplement at all if they are not actively breeding. Rep Cal+ has Vit A already and enough for general maintenance. Dust every feeding.


----------



## Matty101 (Mar 8, 2021)

Chris S said:


> You can add a bit of banana to the tank, and then you will see how many excess flies you really have.
> 
> Give them sometime to settle in!
> 
> Also agree regarding the VitA, I would go one step further and say that Vit A is probably not needed as a standalone supplement at all if they are not actively breeding. Rep Cal+ has Vit A already and enough for general maintenance. Dust every feeding.



Ahh good idea I am worried that they aren't eating the flies when they have dust on them as the flies seem to get the dust off themselves quite quickly.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

tank is too sparse...not planted /grown in. High light and just got them. They are going to be stressed for weeks. Sometimes hobbyists don't even SEE new frogs for a month or more.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

I see your supplements stand next to your tank, not sure if this was only the moment you took the photo but you have to keep them refrigerated..

I also don't see ventilation?


----------



## Matty101 (Mar 8, 2021)

Tijl said:


> I see your supplements stand next to your tank, not sure if this was only the moment you took the photo but you have to keep them refrigerated..
> 
> I also don't see ventilation?



Yes that was just because I had just fed them thank you i have made the lid on top 2 sliding glass panels that I can open as wide as I like for ventilation which seems to work I'm not sure what plants I should add that would be best for cover as devils ivy is quite large but I'm going to have a look and try and create some better cover for them over the next few weeks.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Now one thing that has been pointed out but I’d like to mention again is not letting your tank grow in. Let the plants expand and the isopods or springtails settle in. (they get the job done pretty fast though) If it feels bare at the final result, add some more!


----------



## mintyfoetus (Jul 16, 2020)

I have an azureus too and i always find if the light is too bright or the temperature is even a little too cold, he refuses to come out lol. Maybe play around with the brightness and temps and see if that helps


----------



## Matty101 (Mar 8, 2021)

mintyfoetus said:


> I have an azureus too and i always find if the light is too bright or the temperature is even a little too cold, he refuses to come out lol. Maybe play around with the brightness and temps and see if that helps


The one thing I carnt seem to find information on is the safest way to heat a dartfrog tank i was thinking heater cables but I'm not sure if they are safe to have under the soil or taped to the back of the tank


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Matty101 said:


> The one thing I carnt seem to find information on is the safest way to heat a dartfrog tank i was thinking heater cables but I'm not sure if they are safe to have under the soil or taped to the back of the tank


What are your room temperatures?

Temperatures in the upper 60's to mid 70's (F) are fine for the frogs. 
My frog room room temperature is around 65-68F all winter long, inside the frog tanks it's a few degrees warmer than room temperature.


----------



## Matty101 (Mar 8, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> What are your room temperatures?
> 
> Temperatures in the upper 60's to mid 70's (F) are fine for the frogs.
> My frog room room temperature is around 65-68F all winter long, inside the frog tanks it's a few degrees warmer than room temperature.



My room temp is 60 to 62 but I'm not sure what it will get to in the summer to be honest


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

The pothos in there will certainly provide a lot of cover, eventually. Could use a plant up front, my opinion. It will all grow in. Biggest thing, which you know now, is to add some structure (like wood) in the middle to utilize that negative space.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Matty101 said:


> My room temp is 60 to 62 but I'm not sure what it will get to in the summer to be honest


The temp is that low? Make sure your temp in the tank is higher. Someone previously said 65-67 is not the best temp, so kind of repeating on that. Maybe a heater?


----------



## mintyfoetus (Jul 16, 2020)

Matty101 said:


> The one thing I carnt seem to find information on is the safest way to heat a dartfrog tank i was thinking heater cables but I'm not sure if they are safe to have under the soil or taped to the back of the tank


Ive used heater cables under the substrate but above the drainage layer and it has worked fine so far but provides a low level of heat, which i guess is safer. Also make sure that none of the heating part of the cable is exposed.
I think the best way to keep them warm is to heat the room that you keep your viv in. Otherwise any heat you have in there will be sucked out fairly fast. I ended up having to temporarily move my entire set up to my parents house for the winter because its much warmer there (they can afford all that central heating lol) 
I would like to know of any other & better ways to heat a viv though because it would be nice not to have to ship my boy away every winter


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> tank is too sparse...not planted /grown in. High light and just got them. They are going to be stressed for weeks. Sometimes hobbyists don't even SEE new frogs for a month or more.


Hell yes. I have frogs that I’ve had for 6-7 mo, and I still have yet to see them. Not once. 


- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Matty101 said:


> My room temp is 60 to 62 but I'm not sure what it will get to in the summer to be honest


That’s crazy to me. 
What’s the temp inside the tank itself? 

If the tank is that cold, that is why you may not be seeing it in my opinion. (And as someone mentioned, they’re new. It takes a couple weeks to settle in). 

Temps should be in mid 70s. (My tanks range anywhere from 72-76F. 

If you need to heat up their room, get an oil radiator heater. Those seem to heat pretty evenly imo. 

Another quick fix is to use T8 bulbs for lighting. 
I used to use them to keep my tanks warmer when I had them in a basement. It actually worked pretty well.

Good luck. 


- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Matty101 (Mar 8, 2021)

Gamble said:


> Hell yes. I have frogs that I’ve had for 6-7 mo, and I still have yet to see them. Not once.
> 
> 
> - Nick Gamble -
> Cleveland Frog Co.


🤣 Oh well guess I'm just being impatient thank you all for your help I was starting to get really worried.


----------

